

What's so wrong with Comic Sans? - spuz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11582548

======
user24
I never thought it was that bad. A little amateurish, but it's homely and
friendly. It has its uses.

edit: I just created <http://www.comicfuckingsans.com>

~~~
nck4222
"add your own reasons via twitter #comicfuckingsans"

Maybe you're already doing it, but would be cool to have a feed for them right
under the list

~~~
user24
Yeah, trying to add that now, thanks :)

edit: done. Thanks for the suggestion.

------
ryandvm
Complaining about Comic Sans is basically a hate meme. It's a silly ritual
that many geeks like to engage in that makes them feel superior to the font
bourgeois. Like all memes, participating in it also solidifies their social
standing in the practicing group.

Hating on Comic Sans is like hating on Merlot wine because you saw it
Sideways.

~~~
Adrock
The next step is to ironically embrace Comic Sans. If anyone has typography
skills, I'd love to see a stab at Comic Mono for use in IDEs. Ironic Sans,
perhaps?

~~~
ywgdana
I used to use Comic Sans as my font for code editing. It had the nice effects
of:

1) Annoying the font bigots in our company.

2) I giggled every single time I opened a file to edit.

And Comic Sans Mono would be wonderful.

------
drcode
I am considering using Comic Sans all the time now for its ironic value.

~~~
pama
It also helps recall content better than when using arial. Here is the
highlight of a recent study:

[http://www.economist.com/node/17248892?story_id=17248892&...](http://www.economist.com/node/17248892?story_id=17248892&fsrc=rss)

and here is the study itself:

[http://cwl.cogsci.rpi.edu/cogsci10/cogsci10_proceedings/pape...](http://cwl.cogsci.rpi.edu/cogsci10/cogsci10_proceedings/papers/0652/paper0652.pdf)

~~~
davidw
To be fair, the article says that something that is "difficult to read" is
what helps recall, not comic sans per se.

~~~
pama
Indeed. The authors used Comic Sans and Bodoni MT as their "difficult to read"
fonts and see no difference between the two (but both were better than the
"easier to read" Arial).

------
frou_dh
It's whimsical to see it in a programming context. I bought a book on Data
Structures from Lulu and the source code listings are in it. I also think
Simon Peyton Jones of Haskell fame uses it for his presentations.

~~~
coliveira
I have watched presentations from very serious people (in computer science)
using this font.

~~~
jonhendry
I suspect they're using it to approximate the look of writing on a whiteboard.

In which case, there are better options, but Comic Sans is more readily
available.

------
pmiller2
As with most things, context is everything. If you want a slightly silly,
informal-looking typeface and you only have a small amount of text to set,
Comic Sans can work. As with programming languages, choosing the right tool
for the job is the key.

------
jonhendry
The old complaint was that people used too many fonts in one document, going
wild with their new WYSIWYG editor.

Now, people have for the most part adjusted to having a lot of fonts, and
started using only one.

Unfortunately, it's Comic Sans.

------
willydaemon
I like using comic sans, but I do so ironically. :)

------
devmonk
"Hitler freaks out over Comic Sans MS":

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzmrxKhaKRU>

